

This site is best viewed with Internet Explorer 4.0 (Click Here) - lanna
http://www.bloomsnroses.com/

======
janogonzalez
LOL'd at
[http://www.bloomsnroses.com/site/product.cfm?id=0CAD1021-E6E...](http://www.bloomsnroses.com/site/product.cfm?id=0CAD1021-E6E9-0CEF-903E25A38BEC9A1B)

------
mkmcdonald
Viewed in IE 4 (800px x 600px):

<http://i.imgur.com/9NZgc.png>

------
dreadsword
Sites like this give me a warm nostalgic glow. I'm glad there's still some of
these kicking around the 'net.

